# Propane Thermostat



## matthew brown (Jul 31, 2015)

Does anything like this exist?  Either as a kit or a DIY project.  I can hardly find anything.  I'd like my vertical propane smoker to work more like an oven, where the temp is automated.  Any ideas?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2015)

Propane furnace gas valve and thermostat for the temp range you want...  I would recommend a thermostat from 70-200.....


----------



## matthew brown (Jul 31, 2015)

Have you seen any examples?  I have been looking everywhere.  I'll look into the furnace valve.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2015)

Look in the RV section....


----------



## matthew brown (Jul 31, 2015)

of this website?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2015)

Not this website....    RV websites, for a propane furnace gas valve and thermostat....


----------



## cedar eater (Aug 14, 2015)

Gas water heaters have a control range from around 70 to 160. I think there is something similar for heating cooking oil that goes much higher.  I would look for a propane heated deep fat fryer or pizza oven. I was once a control systems engineer in an oil refinery, so I can tell you the expensive way to do it, but I think the restaurant industry might be a better model to work from.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 14, 2015)

there is a build on here that used the propane system with t-stat but also had it rigged to be fail safe...  meaning if the flame went out it would cut the gas off,,  That is my biggest fear of gas...  flame going out and still pumping raw gas into the smoker essentially creating a bomb ... I believe it was in a smokehouse...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 14, 2015)

went and found the build...  piping and such on last page... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/157021/metzgermeister-schloss


----------



## cedar eater (Aug 14, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> there is a build on here that used the propane system with t-stat but also had it rigged to be fail safe... meaning if the flame went out it would cut the gas off,, That is my biggest fear of gas... flame going out and still pumping raw gas into the smoker essentially creating a bomb ... I believe it was in a smokehouse...


That's why I mentioned gas water heaters. They verify that at least a pilot flame is lit or they disable the burner. B60 valves do the same for floor and wall furnaces. There's something similar for remote control of gas fireplaces. The more difficult part is the millivolt thermostat in the right range.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 14, 2015)

would one for a gas oven work ?


----------



## cedar eater (Aug 14, 2015)

cal1956 said:


> would one for a gas oven work ?


An old style gas oven with a pilot flame might work, but if it's got an electric or electronic ignition, it gets trickier.


----------



## cedar eater (Aug 15, 2015)

This is a good link for the theory of gas safety valves for gas ovens http://gofarservicesllc.com/xyz_do_it_yourself_guide/oven_stove_range_cooktop_chapter_6

This is a good diagram of how a pilot flame system works













6-B.gif



__ cedar eater
__ Aug 15, 2015


----------

